# Mission accomplished here at UGBB



## mugzy (Sep 28, 2019)

What is all of the hate going on here?

Remember this thread? I posted this the day I came back. There was no light at the end of the tunnel however a thing of the past now, we have re-established “community” here at UGBB. There has been some collateral damage however much less than I had anticipated. It’s great to have UGBB back, thank you all for stepping up and being a part of our great community.

From Spongy’s signature : #mUGga  ..... mission complete. 

mugzy


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 28, 2019)

Agreed, and that you for writing the original thread. A lot of us were thinking that at the time and you brought it out in the open and helped us address it.


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2019)

Take some credit yourself mugzy.


----------



## Dtownry (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't even know what's going on.  Can you give Cliff's notes?  What do you need me to do brother?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 28, 2019)

Good eye.  Choppy waters or not, IMO UG has/will always be great.  Too many good peeps here to be a bad place.  

Thank you for giving us a spot to call home Mugz.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 28, 2019)

snake said:


> Take some credit yourself mugzy.



There is no credit needed for me I just provided some guidance and maybe a little iron fist in a few places. It was the Veterans and elite members that took this board back and made it great again. The thanks goes to all of you.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 28, 2019)

I love this place and I hope it never dies.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2019)

Wow. How did that happen? This place was pretty ****ed up for a while and now it has a completely different feel. Completely positive feel. 

Nice work Mugzy


----------



## Dtownry (Sep 28, 2019)

I know I haven't been engaged like I used to be but I keep an eye from afar.  

By far the best group of people around.  I don't know what was happening exactly but I do know I'm happy it has been resolved and I'm happy to be a part of this.  This site, and all of you, have made such a big impact in my life.  I don't think I would have accomplished the things I have in the sport of PL without the resources here.  It all started years ago for me right here.

Thank you everyone, you're greatly appreciated.  Glad to know all of you.


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2019)

Water always finds it level. There are swings from time to time, but this group of people is by far the most supportive and knowledgeable, and it's an honor to be able to learn from you all, and to take the occasional beating too! :32 (20):


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm very happy we are back in the right direction although I wasn't aware of the troubles as I was on travel during this period.

Drama on the boards is usless and I have once been victim of falseness of  drama that was admitted to be made up by a jealous women a year after in a PM.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 28, 2019)

it's cause everyone was on tren when you made that thread and now they're not haha


----------



## Seeker (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you, Mugzy. Thank you for keeping the faith in this board.  You didn't give up on this place, and it's plugging along very nicely. I'm proud to be a part of it and will continue to participate as best I can.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2019)

I take full credit


----------



## Hurt (Sep 28, 2019)

Very happy to see the community return to what it used to be. Camaraderie and sharing of knowledge is all I ever cared about and I'm grateful for all of you. Great job to Mugzy and the rest of the admin staff for making UG great again!


----------



## Massacre (Sep 28, 2019)

It’s a pleasure being a part of this forum with you extraordinary gentlemen and scholars.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 28, 2019)

Glad to see how things have moved forward, this board really is like no other. And like Gibs said was some tren or some bunk adex going around. Let’s continue carry ourselves as Men should...


----------



## Beezy (Sep 28, 2019)

Life is fuller with a drama-free UGBB!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 28, 2019)

things have lightened up and taken a positive turn for sure. good job men


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 28, 2019)

Always loved this place, not just for the knowledge of many well respected people and insight from others, just the general people and conversations are always a light at the day.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 28, 2019)

I have not been around very long, the time I have been here has been nothing but great support and good guys who are more than willing to help when asked! Thanks everyone!


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> it's cause everyone was on tren when you made that thread and now they're not haha



I am lol .... and my acid reflux is out of control


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2019)

Glad to see that things are back on track.  Thanks to everyone who helped make that happen.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 28, 2019)

Glad to still be part of this great forum.  Thanks admin and tech support of seeing things through!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 28, 2019)

This board and ID, are the only two I frequent. Thank you Mugzy for keeping them alive. I’m not one who writes everyday but I do try and read everyday. I’ve learned so much from many great people here. Thank you everyone. And special thanks to SFGiants for bringing me here!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m a founding member here love this place i dont get to post much during the summer months(farming,job) but im usually active in the fall winter,hope everyone is doing great and there goals are being met!!!


----------



## eeyore (Sep 28, 2019)

Love this place. I don't post much but I've learned alot from the people here.


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 28, 2019)

Alot of the guys here have been around the board since 2011/2012ish when it started. Honestly I had to get away from this place for awhile because it was so damn negative and certain people wanted to overstep their roles on the board. Always seem to find myself coming back here to the place where a lot of us started at. With that being said to everyone here at UG stop being offended bitches and get along


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 28, 2019)

Love this forum. I don't post as often as I would like to, as things have been busy. I try to check the board throughout the day and see what's going on. Tons of knowledge here, and some genuinely inspiring guys (and gals). Several people stand out but everyone has contributed in some way. I look forward to seeing the board grow and progress. Glad to be along for the ride.


----------



## Supra (Sep 28, 2019)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> it's cause everyone was on tren when you made that thread and now they're not haha




I live on tren. Lol. 

I cant believe you guys were fighting without me. 

Im glad it’s over.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 28, 2019)

The show goes on!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 29, 2019)

Still the best board on the net IMO


----------



## bigdog (Sep 29, 2019)

I agree and glad it's back to itself.  It's good be be home!


----------



## Viduus (Sep 29, 2019)

I’ve been heads down focusing on training... and things become great again? Luckily I don’t believe in coincidences! 

Glad things are good, this place has always been unique and the people here really helped me turn my life around.


----------



## bvs (Sep 29, 2019)

Great idea, I'm all for making the UG more friendly


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm glad I happened to stumble upon this forum and I'm happy to be a part of the community!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2019)

Happy to be an S. I. ALUMNI.... will always call this board home, even when i venture out and about onto the vast interwebz, and even if i do, ill always be back, as far as i know ive never caused any issues, if i have i apologize and ask u to bring it to my attention. As we should with all members in a non hostile way, unless they are on tren then we shall press their buttons muhahahah


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 29, 2019)

I haven’t been active much the past couple years. The honest reason is I landed an awesome job that I love and I’m so busy during the day I usually forget I even have a phone. 
At the last job I was bored all the time and constantly checking the board to see what I could fight with Zeigler about lol

i appreciate all of you guys. Definitely had a big impact on my lifting. 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## automatondan (Sep 29, 2019)

Mugzy, you have my full support. This board means too much to me/most of us to let it be ruined or tarnished. I can personally say I miss POB and hope he comes back some day (in whatever form he chooses), but I promise to do my part to make UG great again. You have my word.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 29, 2019)

How many originals are still here and actives ?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 29, 2019)

Love UG...Sorry i havnt been around much!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 29, 2019)

I, like some others haven't been around much. Goddammit, its about time I did though. I'm getting fat , and lazy, and need some fuking motivation. UG was a staple of my morning routine for years, time to pull my head out of my ass. Great work!


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 29, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Mugzy, you have my full support. This board means too much to me/most of us to let it be ruined or tarnished. I can personally say I miss POB and hope he comes back some day (in whatever form he chooses), but I promise to do my part to make UG great again. You have my word.




So wait !! Pillar isn’t here anymore?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 29, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> So wait !! Pillar isn’t here anymore?



Wondering the same thing. Glad everything is back to normal. Think hulk being removed like it or not. Was a positive thing as the man honestly loved to rustle feathers.  Will come around more. Have had my head down focusing on goals.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> So wait !! Pillar isn’t here anymore?



Pillar's just taking some time away from the board and living life is what I understand.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 29, 2019)

I’m still around just not on here every day like I used to be so I’m lost as to what happened. Glad to hear it got resolved though as I’ve always loved this board.  Lots of good bro’s on here for a long time now.


----------



## IHI (Sep 29, 2019)

Like some fellas posting, my life been busy, going through big changes on job front, a few times (for same company); issues in personal life when I realized ive been content but not happy for years (still working through this); but- still trained as often as i could and checked in here once in awhile to gain new knowledge because i found this to be a solid board with solid people (guys and girls)...so could never walk away completely, just limited visits.

I dont know the exact drama, i seen things in the past year that I didn’t much like, but im just a cog in the wheel so learned who to skip over and who to let sink in. Glad whatever happened is squashed, seen many forums turn to crap because of a handful of negative nancys; and thats too bad because when majority are good hearted folks encouraging and wanting the best for their brotha’s and sista’s, like this board mainly always was- it hurts US when things get sour!!

glad things are back on track


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 29, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> So wait !! Pillar isn’t here anymore?



I still talk to him quiet a bit away from the board.  I don’t see him coming back anytime soon, unfortunately.  Don’t think it’s anything personal he’s just extremely busy and living life.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> So wait !! Pillar isn’t here anymore?


I might be completely wrong but I swore he owned the joint


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 29, 2019)

From what I remember. Mugz stepped down and pob took over.  If I've been away that long and now pob stepped down. 

We are still here.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 29, 2019)

Glad to see that everything is in a better place.  Looks like a lot happened while I was gone for a bit.


When Pillar comes back it will be like the return of the Prodigal Son.


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2019)

This was a great outcome t whole feel of the place is back to friendly banter and passing on advice and information. Great job mugz and the other mod that struck down the hammer on a certain person that was the route cause of a lot of the anger going on


----------



## automatondan (Sep 29, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> So wait !! Pillar isn’t here anymore?





silvereyes87 said:


> Wondering the same thing. Glad everything is back to normal. Think hulk being removed like it or not. Was a positive thing as the man honestly loved to rustle feathers.  Will come around more. Have had my head down focusing on goals.





NbleSavage said:


> Pillar's just taking some time away from the board and living life is what I understand.





NbleSavage said:


> Pillar's just taking some time away from the board and living life is what I understand.



This is what I meant... I just miss our ****** friend and hope he is enjoying some down time.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2019)

Pillar isn't coming back, and that's all there is to it. Ug needs to just move on.


----------



## BlueLabel (Sep 29, 2019)

I was Mia for a while so I guess I missed out on the fireworks.  But I’m thrilled to hear whatever it was has settled down and things are getting back to normal.  I hope to make this a home


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 29, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Pillar isn't coming back, and that's all there is to it. Ug needs to just move on.


Never is a long time, maybe he will maybe he won't.

Regardless of if he does or doesn't I wish him the best.


----------



## Raider (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks to Mugzy and the veterans of UG for keeping the board great. It’s great to be apart of a board like this!! The balance of knowledge and banter makes for an entertaining read everyday and I look forward to it everyday. Thanks all


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Pillar isn't coming back, and that's all there is to it. Ug needs to just move on.


I heard nobody’s ever sent him noodz, so I sent him a dick pic. 

He hasnt logged in since....


----------



## Spongy (Sep 29, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I might be completely wrong but I swore he owned the joint



Mugzy owns and has owned the board since it's inception with a brief period of PoB taking over ownership.  Ownership has been transferred back over to Mugzy.  PoB had been admin for 6-7 years, but not the owner.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Mugzy owns and has owned the board since it's inception with a brief period of PoB taking over ownership.  Ownership has been transferred back over to Mugzy.  PoB had been admin for 6-7 years, but not the owner.


Pillar owned it recently though, right? I swear it was during my time here


----------



## Spongy (Sep 29, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Pillar owned it recently though, right? I swear it was during my time here



Yes, for a few months


----------



## Yaya (Sep 29, 2019)

Went apple picking today with pillar .. wow we had a blast and got tons of apples


----------



## bugman (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm not as active as I was in the past due to business growing,   but I've never had a problem in any of my time here.  It has been a great place for me to learn and grow as a person and I've even been able to share what I've learned with some local friends.  I'm here for whatever you need.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2019)

Did something happen? School has kept me away from here for a while


----------



## Spongy (Sep 30, 2019)

For everyone that "missed it."

Nothing happened.

No real drama to speak of.  At least nothing that d9esnt happen a time or two (or more) on any board.

Mugzy (formerly Admin) is now running the day to day and has worked hard with members and staff to make sure we are all on the same page in terms of what UGBB should be.

UGBB was just becoming increasingly divided and hostile towards both new members and old members.  Most people probably didnt realize it because it was a fairly gradual change. Mugzy (Admin) was away from the board for a bit so he was in a better position to see the change.

PoB has elected to focus on other things, and as many have mentioned, is doing just fine last I knew.

No big deal, no drama, you didnt miss anything.

UGBB is just getting back to what it's known for and what it does best.


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 30, 2019)

Mugzy is a good guy.  I'm glad he's back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> Mugzy is a good guy.  I'm glad he's back


I heard he want to kick your ass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello SI ....Lets get tilltheend back and really make UG/SI great again


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 30, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Glad to see that everything is in a better place.  Looks like a lot happened while I was gone for a bit.
> 
> 
> When Pillar comes back it will be like the return of the Prodigal Son.



Wow dude hadn't been on much lately but glad to see your name again anyway!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds good lets keep rockin.
!S!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2019)

well done


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Good deal.
10char


----------



## 68master (Sep 30, 2019)

great news


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Wow dude hadn't been on much lately but glad to see your name again anyway!


I'm still alive brother!


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 30, 2019)

I agree the board has been a lot better lately, it got a little annoying for a brief period  with certain people ruining threads with their BS and hurt feelings or personal attacks, but hey that happens on every board from time to time even the best of em, and that’s what UG is The BEST. Seems to me that the issue has 
died off and certain people, not gonna name em, not being on any more helps. Thanks to all the mods and those who run the site and make it all possible. Love to continue so see what UG can continue to offer for the members going forward as it is a great tool in my life


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 30, 2019)

Mugzy,  You have my full support.  This board is the greatest and I am proud to call this my home!  You guys are all awesome.  I am glad to be a part of it.  You all are my fam. 

Love this place!

Mo!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 30, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Went apple picking today with pillar .. wow we had a blast and got tons of apples



Making Apple Fritters?


----------



## DNW (Sep 30, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Making Apple Fritters?



I wonder if he licked his shitter like an apple fritter


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 30, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I'm still alive brother!



How you doing? Well I hope?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> How you doing? Well I hope?


Doing good man, recuperated and out of the shit, doing my thing again.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 30, 2019)

I missed quite a bit in my absence. I'm glad whatever happened got worked out. I'm gonna play catch up and do some reading


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 30, 2019)

The board has recovered because Hulk was banned/stopped posting. Lets call it like it is because the lesson is invaluable. You remove the poison, things tend to get back to normal. Unfortunately, that is what Hulk was. A toxic influence on this community despite the many opportunities he was given to reform. He didn't deserve the patience shown towards him by our staff. 

I hope we learn from this. Not everyone is deserving of chance after chance. Sometimes, it's better to quickly snuff out the (insert word of choice here). No single member is more valuable than the community as a whole.


----------



## Mythos (Oct 1, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The board has recovered because Hulk was banned/stopped posting. Lets call it like it is because the lesson is invaluable. You remove the poison, things tend to get back to normal. Unfortunately, that is what Hulk was. A toxic influence on this community despite the many opportunities he was given to reform. He didn't deserve the patience shown towards him by our staff.



 Posting here constantly wasn't helping out his mental state either.. Probably best for everybody


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 1, 2019)

I haven't been as active as of late, but I love this forum. One of the realest and most valuable on the internet. Hated to find out about previous animosity. Hopefully its gone and we could get back to normal. Too many cool and down to earth people here to let a few ruin it for everyone. 

Long live UGB !!!


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 1, 2019)

I'd like to see the old style SI come back.


----------



## nightster (Oct 1, 2019)

This place is full of knowledge and has helped me a lot! Thank you!


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 2, 2019)

I was gone for awhile...guess I missed some fun.  Glad things are better than whatever it was I missed.


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 2, 2019)

Long Live UGBB !!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2019)

JackC4 said:


> Long Live UGBB !!!!!




Long live that ass in your Avi! Haha


----------



## HH (Oct 3, 2019)

No matter how busy I am in life, I can always call UG/SI my home. I have always found this board to be filled with some solid people and good knowledge. You really can’t say that about too many other places these days.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 3, 2019)

JAXNY said:


> I'd like to see the old style SI come back.



Hey dude how you been? It’s been a long time


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 3, 2019)

It has been a long time. I need to get my ass back on here more.


----------



## Solomc (Oct 3, 2019)

Hands down the best place for wisdom and guidance.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for everything.  It is a great place to be a part of


----------



## andy (Oct 4, 2019)

this is so cool  happy be here, thanks for all the knowledge, let's keep this thing rolling


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome to SI. Post up, Make friends.

My wife looks like Mama Fratelli.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Oct 4, 2019)

I haven't been online lately with moving and stuff but glad it's all worked out. Love ugbb alot of great info and great people.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 4, 2019)

Right on Mugzy. Not sure what happened either, but I had some solid reasons for staying away. For you, I will give it a try again. 
Thanks for caring and sharing!


----------



## Jada (Oct 5, 2019)

Ive been away for a while because of getting my house ready for sale to be in the market, but i want to thank the boss( mugzy) for stepping in and correcting what ever issue there is.  Too many awesome people to have a few bad apples change the chemistry of ug. Ive been here from the beginning,  this is my home and will always be.


----------



## DNW (Oct 5, 2019)

I've said it multiple times, and I'll say it again.  UGBB is special.  We bust each others balls but we all have each others backs.   UG is worth fighting for.  I'll always help however I can.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 5, 2019)

I really enjoy this forum, the members that contribute as well as the occasional troll! That being said, there will always be bad actors but it takes strong membership keeping folks in line and most of the senior and elite members that I have talked with genuinely give a shit about each other. That is what keeps me around. Brotherhood and accountability


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 5, 2019)

Where oh where has Herm gone?


----------



## oldmike (Oct 5, 2019)

The best...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 5, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Where oh where has Herm gone?



Yeah, 2nd that!


----------



## Elivo (Oct 6, 2019)

Haven’t been around much, life, work all kinds of crazy stuff, but I still try to check in when I can, this is a great place and I’m glad to see it got back on track!


----------



## Grego (Oct 7, 2019)

I’ve been away for a while too. Gratefully missed the whoha. No excuses for not making it a priority to post up and participate but I’m back. This is an awesome community, glad it didn’t crash permanently.


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Oct 7, 2019)

*Thank you...*

Thank you very much.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 7, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Where oh where has Herm gone?


LeanHerm got too lean I guess.  Sad times.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 7, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> Where oh where has Herm gone?



its been a bit on him man


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 7, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> last I heard he cheated on his wife not long after his son was born. A real winner in life for sure.


I heard it was the tren.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 8, 2019)

I don’t hate anyone on here ..but yeah shouldn’t be like that. Keyboard warriors aren’t cool


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 8, 2019)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I don’t hate anyone on here ..but yeah shouldn’t be like that. Keyboard warriors aren’t cool



hey dude, hows it going, you been lifting ?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> last I heard he cheated on his wife not long after his son was born. A real winner in life for sure.



Dude stop. Lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 9, 2019)

Jada said:


> Ive been away for a while because of getting my house ready for sale to be in the market, but i want to thank the boss( mugzy) for stepping in and correcting what ever issue there is.  Too many awesome people to have a few bad apples change the chemistry of ug. Ive been here from the beginning,  this is my home and will always be.



Hey Jada!!


----------



## losieloos (Oct 14, 2019)

Good post. I like this community. Go birds


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2019)

losieloos said:


> Good post. I like this community. Go birds


They still suck


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 15, 2019)

Losie, have u ate ass yet?




losieloos said:


> Good post. I like this community. Go birds


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Losie, have u ate ass yet?



No way in hell. I bet $20 loosie is still a virgin who fingers his cat...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 15, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> No way in hell. I bet $20 loosie is still a virgin who fingers his cat...


Well we know what FD is going to be for Halloween now......


----------



## Long (Oct 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> it's cause everyone was on tren when you made that thread and now they're not haha



This is truth.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 21, 2019)

Shit.

I’m guilty of not being as active at all, as I’d like to.   But THIS has been my home.  I feel we’re a family and here to support and help each Other. 

I’ll post more.


----------



## bigchaser (Oct 29, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Hey Jada!!


Agreed


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 30, 2019)

I’m still around one of the old fu$ks lot a new brothers I don’t know but hope to meet ,I’ll be posting more now had a lot on my plate the last several months and just dealing with them I’m just glad to be back everyone


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi, I'm Trodizzle, I'm confused, but I'm here to support whatever I need to support.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

twinks dont count Sizzle



trodizzle said:


> Hi, I'm Trodizzle, I'm confused, but I'm here to support whatever I need to support.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 9, 2019)

Long live the underground...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 9, 2019)

Y'all remember that token black guy?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 10, 2019)

Feel bad for having left. Life does change. A lot at some points. Finally settling back down. 

Really looking forward to meeting some of the new faces I've seen around. Already talked to a couple nice guys. 

The Underground is a home to many of us.

By the way. Where's that Jol guy!?!  JOL!


----------



## kittensandkilos (Nov 20, 2019)

I am very glad to see the actions being taken to keep this forum what it should be. Thank you!


----------

